# What to feed an orphaned squab



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

If I have a baby squab that is very young and would still be bieng fed by its mother (which I dont) and was planning to hand rear it by myself what do i feed it I know how to feed it but I still havent found anything on what to feed it. I know some of the concoction sould be boiled egg yolk, what else goes into the mix.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you get some Kaytee Exact hand rearing formula for partots or other hand rearing formula? That will have all the nutrients it needs.

Can you post a photo or describe it so members can suggest possible "kitchen cupboard" emergency alternatives?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Feefo - I think this is a hypothetical question.

If you are in an emergency, then age would help and you could make a formula. However, if you are planning on rearing a pigeon, I'd leave it with the mom until it starts getting wing feathers (about 2 weeks) then pull if you want it really friendly. If you want just a pigeon that'll tolerate you or be less friendly in general, though still friendly, then pulling at 3 weeks would be better. Longer with mom the better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mikis343 said:


> If I have a baby squab that is very young and would still be bieng fed by its mother (which I dont) and was planning to hand rear it by myself ***what do i feed it I know how to feed it but I still havent found anything on what to feed it. I know some of the concoction sould be boiled egg yolk, what else goes into the mix.


** It all depends on the age of the youngster.

As mentioned its best to let parents feed baby, but if you have contact with baby daily, it will get used to you and that will help tame baby. You can also start to introduce to the youngster and generate an interest in pigeon seed and try to feed the baby by putting it in your hand on a daily basis (moving the seed around with your finger, at around 4 weeks of age), that will help to tame baby.*


----------

